# TIE holders of long standing



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone who has had to renew their TIE because it has expired tell us of their experience of the renewal process please.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't understand. TIE used to be issued only to non-EU citizen, but since July a version of it is issued to British citizen when they (voluntarily) exchange their green registration certificate (which carries no expiry date) or when they make a first application for residency. TIE issued under the withdrawal agreement is valid either 5 years (when it's called Tarjeta de Residencia) or 10 years (for permanente, called Permiso de Residencia). 
People who have voluntarily exchanged their green certificate for TIA have found it a simple undertaking, involving two-stage process of turning up at police station with an appointment, once to give fingerprints and submit documents, and once to collect the card. They have had to wait a week or two between appointments. Those getting residency for the first time have to have another stage of submitting documents at the foreigner's office of the province where they live, followed by the same two stages.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> I don't understand. TIE used to be issued only to non-EU citizen, but since July a version of it is issued to British citizen when they (voluntarily) exchange their green registration certificate (which carries no expiry date) or when they make a first application for residency. TIE issued under the withdrawal agreement is valid either 5 years (when it's called Tarjeta de Residencia) or 10 years (for permanente, called Permiso de Residencia).
> People who have voluntarily exchanged their green certificate for TIA have found it a simple undertaking, involving two-stage process of turning up at police station with an appointment, once to give fingerprints and submit documents, and once to collect the card. They have had to wait a week or two between appointments. Those getting residency for the first time have to have another stage of submitting documents at the foreigner's office of the province where they live, followed by the same two stages.


I think steve is asking about those Non EU who have already got a TIE with an expiry date, what the procedure was to update when the card is no longer in date as opposed to Brits now getting theirs, well, that’s how I read it


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Megsmum said:


> I think steve is asking about those Non EU who have already got a TIE with an expiry date, what the procedure was to update when the card is no longer in date as opposed to Brits now getting theirs, well, that’s how I read it


Yes that is exactly it, thank you. I want to get a flavour of how bureaucratic it is, we are all assuming it is perfectly straightforward. When we changed our residencia to permanente, where we live in Torrevieja, we had to prove income and healthcare all over again. I am hoping that it will just be an ex23, or its equivalent then, a new photo and a new small payment at the bank.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> Megsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I think steve is asking about those Non EU who have already got a TIE with an expiry date, what the procedure was to update when the card is no longer in date as opposed to Brits now getting theirs, well, that’s how I read it
> ...


When I had to replace my green card as I lost it I had to go do whole process again, showing work contract, etc. Also got a new start date . Might be different in different offices but sure was a major hassle and wasn't what I expected


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> When I had to replace my green card as I lost it I had to go do whole process again, showing work contract, etc. Also got a new start date . Might be different in different offices but sure was a major hassle and wasn't what I expected


In Andalucia, when my husband lost his green card (in 2019) he had to make a denuncia at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional then take a copy of the police report to the Extranjeria, with a completed EX20 form, his passport plus a copy and a copy of the Modelo 790 to show the tax had been paid. He had a photocopy of the original green card as well. No other documentation or information was asked for.

When we updated our green cards to show we had permanent resident status, we were never asked to provide proof of income nor health cover either.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The m-i-l had to renew hers when it expired and from, what I can remember, it was just straight forward, she just had to have a new photo and fingerprints.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> When I had to replace my green card as I lost it I had to go do whole process again, showing work contract, etc. Also got a new start date . Might be different in different offices but sure was a major hassle and wasn't what I expected





Lynn R said:


> In Andalucia, when my husband lost his green card (in 2019) he had to make a denuncia at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional then take a copy of the police report to the Extranjeria, with a completed EX20 form, his passport plus a copy and a copy of the Modelo 790 to show the tax had been paid. He had a photocopy of the original green card as well. No other documentation or information was asked for.
> 
> When we updated our green cards to show we had permanent resident status, we were never asked to provide proof of income nor health cover either.


When we gained permanent residency we had to show everything that we showed for our original residency, as is with Spain depends, depends, depends!

However. Steve is asking about those with an existing TIE ie non Eu and what they have to do when the TIE expires, which we assume is a totally different process to an EU green residency card


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

It all sounds very complicated, thank goodness I no longer have to bother, because I am an old git, my D.N.I. expires in 9999, the initial cost was less than 10€.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> It all sounds very complicated, thank goodness I no longer have to bother, because I am an old git, my D.N.I. expires in 9999, the initial cost was less than 10€.


Yes, because you are now a Spanish citizen. The cost of obtaining citizenship is considerably more than €10!


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, because you are now a Spanish citizen. The cost of obtaining citizenship is considerably more than €10!


 Then You should have applied earlier when the cost was less than 10€


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> I want to get a flavour of how bureaucratic it is, we are all assuming it is perfectly straightforward. When we changed our residencia to permanente, where we live in Torrevieja, we had to prove income and healthcare all over again. I am hoping that it will just be an ex23, or its equivalent then, a new photo and a new small payment at the bank.


Here's the view from Albacete: It’s really not straightforward, because it’s an application and the government can decide anything it wants.

Proof of financial means and health coverage are indeed required. That means submitting payroll receipts and a work contract or proof of a pension, plus photocopies of your health card.

You do pay a small fee at a bank and provide the receipt.

The government then has three months to take a decision. If the application is approved, you go to the national police for fingerprinting and to turn in a recent photo. After that, the TIE will be ready to pick up in about a month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Then You should have applied earlier when the cost was less than 10€


I'm not bothered, I'm happy with the TIE. But my husband has started the citizenship process. The cost of sitting the obligatory DELE Spanish exam is €170 and that's just the start. Did you not have to do that? It wasn't that long ago was it?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm not bothered, I'm happy with the TIE. But my husband has started the citizenship process. The cost of sitting the obligatory DELE Spanish exam is €170 and that's just the start. Did you not have to do that? It wasn't that long ago was it?


No Exam for us, no fee, and no surrendering passport or oath taking. It is quite a few years ago, 2011 we first applied, bearing in mind we had to wait over two years, from application to issue.

I have heard that the exam is to be suspended.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hepa said:


> No Exam for us, no fee, and no surrendering passport or oath taking. It is quite a few years ago, 2011 we first applied, bearing in mind we had to wait over two years, from application to issue.
> 
> I have heard that the exam is to be suspended.



Which exam....Speaking Spanish or Knowledge of Spain?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Here's the view from Albacete: It’s really not straightforward, because it’s an application and the government can decide anything it wants.
> 
> Proof of financial means and health coverage are indeed required. That means submitting payroll receipts and a work contract or proof of a pension, plus photocopies of your health card.
> 
> ...


Is this just for a renewal of TIE or for an initial application please?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Catalunya22 said:


> Which exam....Speaking Spanish or Knowledge of Spain?


There are two? I would imagine that the knowledge of Spain, but I'm not certain.

Boss Lady tells me our papers were submitted in 2013 and we were granted nationality in 2016, mine in May hers in November.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> Is this just for a renewal of TIE or for an initial application please?


Both.

A recent "certificado de empadronamiento" is another document required for renewal.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> Can anyone who has had to renew their TIE because it has expired tell us of their experience of the renewal process please.


The process changes depending on what type of TIE you have to renew. There are numerous types. 

For example, I have a TIE permanente as a family member of an EU citizen. With a TIE that is permanente (now called larga duración) I don't have to prove things like income and healthcare. I'm just renewing the physical card and not the actual residency. So they only ask for proof of payment, a photo, a copy of my passport and my old card. They take my fingerprints, and a month later I pick up my new TIE.

The government website specifies what's needed for each type of TIE.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

kalohi said:


> The process changes depending on what type of TIE you have to renew. There are numerous types.
> 
> For example, I have a TIE permanente as a family member of an EU citizen. With a TIE that is permanente (now called larga duración) I don't have to prove things like income and healthcare. I'm just renewing the physical card and not the actual residency. So they only ask for proof of payment, a photo, a copy of my passport and my old card. They take my fingerprints, and a month later I pick up my new TIE.
> 
> The government website specifies what's needed for each type of TIE.


Thank you, that is how I imagined it would be. Although Brangus says that you have to jump through all the hoops in the Albacete area.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> Thank you, that is how I imagined it would be. Although Brangus says that you have to jump through all the hoops in the Albacete area.


Brangus doesn't describe the renewal of a TIE Permanente. As I said, there are different types of TIE, and he describes a different type than mine. I'm in the middle of renewing my TIE permanente, and I go straight to the fingerprinting. There's no application stage involved in its renewal. It's just the physical card that expires, so all they have to do is issue me a new card.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Brangus doesn't describe the renewal of a TIE Permanente. As I said, there are different types of TIE, and he describes a different type than mine. I'm in the middle of renewing my TIE permanente, and I go straight to the fingerprinting. There's no application stage involved in its renewal. It's just the physical card that expires, so all they have to do is issue me a new card.


Apologies for the bad info. :doh:

I also hold a TIE permanente as a family member of an EU citizen. We are currently renewing the TIE of the youngest member of the family, whose card looks exactly like mine except for -- I now realize -- the absence of the word "permanente" on the back. The extra paperwork must relate to the fact that the card was originally issued to a minor.

Sorry again for creating confusion!


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

This might not be exactly what you are asking.
This is in Madrid: you have to make a cita previa online. You then have to remember to make a copy of this appointment. Not just any copy. Make sure it’s the copy you are supposed to copy. I made some mistake with that and ended up having to go to the boonies for my appointment. Also I believe there was a fee which you pay at a bank and get a receipt for. Bring that to appointment. Not sure about that last item.


----------

